# Gehäuselüfter Empfehlungen



## Xtreme-Gamer (1. Februar 2019)

*Gehäuselüfter Empfehlungen*

Hallo Leutzzz...

Brauche 3 x 120‘er Gehäuselüfter (RGB Aura kompatibel und weisse Farbe wenn möglich) da die vorgebaute Standart Lüfter von mein Gehäuse ziemlich schlecht sind.

Ich hab folgende gefunden: BitFenix Spectre Pro RGB Luefter - 120mm

Sind die gut genug?

Danke und Gruß...


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (1. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Empfehlungen*



Xtreme-Gamer schrieb:


> Hallo Leutzzz...
> 
> Brauche 3 x 120‘er Gehäuselüfter (RGB Aura kompatibel und weisse Farbe wenn möglich) da die vorgebaute Standart Lüfter von mein Gehäuse ziemlich schlecht sind.
> 
> ...



Gut genug für was? Wir haben keine Ahnung....

...wie hoch dein Budget ist
...welche Lüfter du aktuell hast
...welche Hardware belüftet/gekühlt werden soll
...was an den bisherigen Lüftern "ziemlich schlecht" ist

Ich persönliche halte nicht viel von den Bitfenix-Lüftern und würde zB die Wingboost 3 von Alpenföhn bevorzugen. Aber vllt hab ich ganz andere Ansprüche was Lautstärke (was ja eh immer sehr subjektiv ist) oder den Luftdruck angeht oder oder oder


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (1. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Empfehlungen*

Mein Budget ist 15-20€ für 1 Lüfter.
Ich habe Standart Gehäuse Lüfter. Einfach No Name Lüfter die zusammen mit mein Gehäuse kam.
Was wird gekühlt? Mein PC steht in mein Profil.
Asus AiSuiteIII erkennt meine Lüfter nicht, sind ziemlich laut, kein ASUS AURA kompatibel und Leistung ist schlecht. Deswegen möchte ich die tauschen.

Ich lege auch Wert auf die Lautstärke. Je leise desto besser.

Ich habe 2 Lüfter Vorderseite (120), 1 Hinterseite (120) und 2 Oben mit Radiator (Wasserkühlung). Die 2 Lüfter Vorderseite (120) und 1 Hinterseite (120) möchte ich ersetzen.

Danke und Gruß...


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (1. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Empfehlungen*

Letztendlich bekommt man alle Lüfter laut/leise eingestellt ^^ 

Ich persönlich hab kaum Erfahrungen mit Bitfenix Lüftern, würde daher eher Alpenföhn, Scythe oder be quiet! nehmen. Ob sich der Aufpreis zu den Wingboost 3 rentiert, weiß ich allerdings auch nicht 
Ich würde sagen probiere es aus. Umtauschen kann man im Zweifel immer noch.


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (2. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Empfehlungen*

Hab das hier gefunden. Kein RGB aber wenn Quali stimmt, kann ich auf RGB verzichten. 

be quiet! Silent Wings 3 High-Speed 120x120x25mm 2200 U/min 28.6 dB(A) schwarz | Mindfactory.de

Sind die gut?


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (2. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Empfehlungen*

Die hier sollen auch super sein aber die Farbe ist sehr hässlich! Wie kann man so ein Schrott bauen? Wer hat denn ein PC mit so eine Farbe? 

Noctua NF-A12x25 PWM Lüfter - 120mm - Gehäuselüfter 120mm | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,


----------



## Sinusspass (2. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Empfehlungen*

Rgb-Lüfter sind im Schnitt alle schlechter als Non-rgb-Lüfter von entsprechenden Markenherstellern.
Auch wenn die Noctuas mit ihrem Farbton optisch echt nicht toll sind, kann man keinen besseren 120mm-Lüfter haben als den A12x25. Der dafür aufgerufene Preis ist allerdings für den Einsatzzweck als normaler Gehäuselüfter deutlich zu hoch.
Silent Wings sind ebenfalls sehr gute Lüfter, sind zwar bei gleicher Drehzahl leistungsschwächer, aber dennoch sehr leise (auch wenn sie nicht an Noctuas Topmodell ranreichen). Das Problem bei den von dir aufgerufenen ist, es ist die 3pin-Version, sprich ohne Pwm, und damit mit manchen Mainboards schwerer zu regeln, dazu noch die völlig unnötige Highspeed-Version, die eben bei voller Drehzahl NICHT leise ist. 
Da dein Budget allerdings recht niedrig ist, empfehle ich, auf Rgb zu verzichten und Arctic P12 Pwm Pst zu nehmen, da bekommt man ziemlich gute Lüfter zu einem echt guten Preis. Natürlich kann man auch mehr Geld ausgeben, und erhält damit auch zum Teil bessere Ergebnisse, aber bei Gehäuselüftern ist das nicht nötig, die müssen ja nur ganz gut Luft bei möglichst niedriger Lautstärke fördern. Falls Rgb zwingend ein Muss ist, sieh dir mal die Phanteks Halos Rahmen an, die sollten zu den ganzen Rgbprogrammen kompatibel sein, ob das wirklich so ist weiß ich nicht, da sollte Google helfen.


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (2. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Empfehlungen*

Wenn ich die beiden 120‘er Lüfter die auf AIO Wasserkühler Radiator gebaut sind mit Noctua NF-A12-X25 ersetze, erziele ich bessere Werte was OC angeht? Mein Kühlsystem ist momentan ein bisschen mau. Mein Ryzen 7 2700X schafft momentan höchstens 4100mhz. Mehr ist momentan nicht drin. Genau das will ich ändern.


----------



## Sinusspass (2. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Empfehlungen*

Sag doch gleich, dass die Lüfter für einen Radiator statt zur Gehäusebelüftung sein sollen. Es ist durchaus so, dass bessere Lüfter auf einem Radiator für bessere Temperaturen sorgen können, ob das so ist kommt dann auf die Lüfter und die verwendete Drehzahl an, das schöne an Qualitätslüftern ist nunmal, dass sie bei gleicher Drehzahl besser performen und/oder leiser sind als der normale Kram. Was meinst du mit Kühlsystem ist ein bisschen mau? Selbst 85°C sind keine problematischen Temperaturen, wenn man solche hat, sollte man allerdings trotzdem nicht höher übertakten, es gibt auch noch ne warme Jahreszeit. 
Auf jeden Fall ist es jedoch Fakt, dass ein besseres Kühlsystem beim Übertakten nicht viel bringen wird, man kann etwa sagen 25 Mhz/10°C, und einen solchen Temperaturgewinn werden neue Lüfter auf einer Aio mit 240er Radiator definitiv nicht bringen, außer du nimmst Industrielüfter mit 4000 Umdrehungen und der Lautstärke eines Flugzeugs, und selbst da hab ich meine Zweifel dran, dass man damit wirklich soviel bekommt. Warum willst du eigentlich unbedingt mehr Takt erreichen und was sind so die üblichen Hardwaretemps?


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (2. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Empfehlungen*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Sag doch gleich, dass die Lüfter für einen Radiator statt zur Gehäusebelüftung sein sollen. Es ist durchaus so, dass bessere Lüfter auf einem Radiator für bessere Temperaturen sorgen können, ob das so ist kommt dann auf die Lüfter und die verwendete Drehzahl an, das schöne an Qualitätslüftern ist nunmal, dass sie bei gleicher Drehzahl besser performen und/oder leiser sind als der normale Kram. Was meinst du mit Kühlsystem ist ein bisschen mau? Selbst 85°C sind keine problematischen Temperaturen, wenn man solche hat, sollte man allerdings trotzdem nicht höher übertakten, es gibt auch noch ne warme Jahreszeit.
> Auf jeden Fall ist es jedoch Fakt, dass ein besseres Kühlsystem beim Übertakten nicht viel bringen wird, man kann etwa sagen 25 Mhz/10°C, und einen solchen Temperaturgewinn werden neue Lüfter auf einer Aio mit 240er Radiator definitiv nicht bringen, außer du nimmst Industrielüfter mit 4000 Umdrehungen und der Lautstärke eines Flugzeugs, und selbst da hab ich meine Zweifel dran, dass man damit wirklich soviel bekommt. Warum willst du eigentlich unbedingt mehr Takt erreichen und was sind so die üblichen Hardwaretemps?



Gehäuselüfter möchte ich auch ersetzen weil mein System vorhandene Lüfter nicht erkennt und nicht automatisch reguliert. Da steht "unbekannt". Ich glaube das ist deswegen so weil die Gehäuselüfter kein PWM Steuerung haben. Dann hab ich gefragt ob ich bessere OC erzielen kann wenn ich Radiator Lüfter mit bessere ersetze. Mein ziel ist klar übertakten was denn sonst. 

Hier habe ich 2 Bilder hochgeladen. Bild 1 Stromsparmodus, Bild 2 Leistungsmodus.


----------



## Sinusspass (2. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Empfehlungen*

Ob das System Lüfter "erkennt" oder nicht hat per se nichts mit Pwm zu tun, wichtig ist der 3. Pin, das Tachosignal, welches dem System ne Drehzahl gibt, wodurch das System weiß, dass da was angeschlossen ist. Woran das liegt, dass das System diese nicht erkennt, kann ich auf die schnelle nicht sagen, das kann unterschiedliche Gründe haben. Wenn sie deshalb zu laut werden, ist das natürlich ein Problem. 
Zu den Bildern, aus dem Idle nützt das wenig, Temperaturen unter Volllast sind entscheidend. 
Wie ich schon erwähnte, bringt eine niedrigere Temperatur ziemlich wenig, um bessere Ergebnisse beim Übertakten zu bekommen, und solange die Hardware nicht in Bereichen ist, wo sie zum Selbstschutz drosselt, sind selbst 30°C Unterschied ziemlich egal. Da wäre eine eingehende Beschäftigung mit XFR und PBO , also den automatischen Übertaktungsfunktionen bei den X-Modellen sinnvoller, da sollten 100-200 Mhz drin sein, vielleicht mehr.
Um jetzt ne genauere Beratung zu Gehäuse- und Radiatorlüftern zu bekommen, wäre der Name des genutzten Gehäuses, Kühler, Lüfter und ein Bild vom Innenraum nicht schlecht.


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (2. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Empfehlungen*

Gehäuse: DeepCool Dukase mit vorinstallierte Gehäuselüfter
CPU Kühler: DeepCool Gamer Storm Captain 240 EX RGB

Und Bilder:


----------



## Sinusspass (2. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Empfehlungen*

Gar nicht mal so schlecht das Gehäuse, die Lüfterkonfiguration ist auch durchaus in Ordnung so. Der Grund warum deine Cputemperatur recht hoch ist wird sicher die Grafikkarte sein. Diese bekommt einen großen Teil der warmen Luft aus der Front ab und heizt diese bereits auf, sodass die Aio bereits je nach Gpulast mehr oder weniger stark vorgewärmt Luft abbekommt. Diesen Effekt wird man auch mit anderen Lüftern haben, das ist normal bei dieser Konfiguration, und eigentlich ist es auch gut so, dass die Grafikkarte Frischluft abbekommt, bei dieser ist der Leistungsgewinn aus unterschiedlichen Gründen höher und vor allem wichtiger als bei der Cpu.
Lösungsvorschläge: Das Gehäuse hat eine aufklappbare Vordertür, diese sollte möglichst immer offen oder gar abgebaut sein, da sie den Widerstand für den Luftstrom ins Gehäuse auf diese Weise reduziert. Wenn man Oben im Deckel ebenfalls die Abdeckung entfernen kann und nur noch Gitter hat, sollte man das ebenfalls tun. Beides verbessert den Airflow und somit die Versorgung mit Frischluft für die Kühlkörper verbessert.
Zudem solltest du die Lüfter auf dem Radiator drehen, sodass diese Frischluft von außerhalb des Gehäuses ansaugen, der einzelne hintere Lüfter reicht üblicherweise aus, um die warme Luft rauszubefördern. All diese Methoden kosten kein Geld, und du kannst sie ohne große Mühe ausprobieren und testen, was sie so bringen; es sollte sich auf jeden Fall eine Verbesserung einstellen.
Jetzt zu den Methoden, die Geld kosten: Wie bereits vorgeschlagen, neue Lüfter. Als Gehäuselüfter müssen es keine teuren, druckoptimierten Lüfter sein, da reichen die eigentlich sehr guten Arctic P12 Pwm Pst (die sind zwar eher druckoptimiert, aber der Preis ist ziemlich gut), oder man setzt auf bequiet und nimmt Pure- oder Shadow Wings. Diese gibt es ebenfalls recht günstig, hier auf Pwm achten, und nicht die Highspeed-version kaufen, die volle Geschwindigkeit der normalen ist laut und stark genug. Für den Radiator sind die A12x25 Pwm erste Wahl, es sind nun mal die besten 120er auf dem Markt, da sie im Verhältnis zu ihrer Drehzahl sehr leise sind und man daher gut höhere Geschindigkeiten und somit mehr Luftdurchsatz haben kann. Die originalen Lüfter der Aio kannst du natürlich ebenfalls benutzen, z.B. als Frontlüfter im Gehäuse, so sparst du dir da 2 Stück. Eine weitere Möglichkeit für bessere Temperaturen wäre bessere Wärmeleitpaste, wobei ich davon nicht allzu viel erwarten würde, oft bekommt man dadurch keine oder geringe Verbesserung.
Allerdings muss ich wieder anmerken, die Temperaturen zu senken bringt nicht viel, eine genauere Beschäftigung mit XFR und PBO sollte hingegen noch das ein oder andere Mhz zusätzlich bringen.


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (2. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Empfehlungen*

Danke, ich werde erst die Vorschläge ausprobieren die kein Geld kosten.

Eine Frage habe ich noch. Vordere und obere Lüfter müssen Luft einsaugen und hintere Luft ablassen richtig? Und wie sehe ich ob die Lüfter richtig eingebaut sind? Also welche Luft ansaugt und welche Luft ablasst?

Edit: Obere Deckel kann man bei diese Gehäuse einfach abmachen und dann sieht es so aus:


----------



## Sinusspass (2. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Empfehlungen*

Ist ohne Deckel zwar ein ziemlich offener Aufbau, aber was solls, solange man da nichts draufstellt geht das problemlos.
Lüfter blasen immer in die Richtung, wo die Streben sind, die die beweglichen Teile mit dem Rahmen verbinden.
Die Lüfter sollten genau so eingebaut werden wie du geschrieben hast.


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (2. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Empfehlungen*

Bin mir nicht sicher aber ich glaube die Gehäuselüfter die ich drin habe sind diese: DeepCool XFAN 120L/B, Computergehaeuse, Ventilator,  | real

Recht teuer für so'n Ding.


----------



## Sinusspass (2. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Empfehlungen*

Für Beleuchtung zahlt man immer extra und hat am Ende praktisch nichts davon, es kann halt je nach Geschmack gut aussehen.


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (3. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Empfehlungen*

Wooooow die obere blasen nach aussen richtung Radiator.   

Werde gleich andersrum machen.


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (3. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Empfehlungen*

So gestern habe ich mein PC auseinander genommen um Radiator vorne zu einbauen weil vorne eigentlich am besten ist. Hat nicht funktioniert weil vorne nicht genug Platz ist. Dann habe ich die Radiatorlüfter umgedreht, so dass die nach innen pusten. Ergebnis: der Computer lief viel schlechter als vorher! Dann habe ich wieder rückgängig gemacht. Radiator ist also oben eingebaut und pusten wieder nach aussen! Ich hab mir die Gehäuselüfter genauer angesehen. Die haben alle 3 Pin Anschluss. Ich werde also die Lüfter ersetzen, damit mehr Luft rein und rausgeht. Dann werde ich schauen ob der Computer dadurch kühler wird.


----------



## Sinusspass (3. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Empfehlungen*

Was heißt "lief viel schlechter"?
Es ist immer besser, den Radiator mit Frischluft zu versorgen, die Temperatur der Cpu kann mit Frischluft nicht höher liegen.


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (3. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Empfehlungen*

Kein Plan warum aber der Computer lief beschissen. Windows hochgeladen dann nach paar Sekunden ausgeschaltet wegen zu hohe CPU Temp. Vielleicht habe ich Fehler gemacht kein Plan.

Und ich habe Stunden gebraucht um das so zu bauen weil das System so nicht gedacht ist. Die Lüfter ganz oben dann Radiator unten. Ich musste von oben die Lüfter und Radiator mit Gehäuse zusammen festschrauben. Die Schrauben Löcher so zu kriegen war nicht leicht. Vor allem deswegen weil innen kein Platz ist.

Ich habe leider keine andere stellen wo ich zusätzliche Lüfter einbauen kann. Daher muss ich es entweder so hinnehmen oder neue Gehäuse kaufen. 

Ich werde erst die Lüfter ersetzen.

3 mal davon: Arctic 120mm P12 PWM PST schwarz - Gehäuselüfter 120mm | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks

2 mal davon: Noctua NF-A12x25 PWM Lüfter - 120mm - Gehäuselüfter 120mm | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,

Ich denke dadurch kann ich bessere Kühlleistung haben.


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (3. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Empfehlungen*

Und komischerweise habe ich jetzt bessere Kühlleistung als vorher. Das System ist aber genauso gebaut, warum habe ich jetzt bessere Kühlleistung?


----------



## Sinusspass (3. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Empfehlungen*

Also dass die Cpu nach paar Sekunden sehr heiß ist, ist bei einer anständig dimensionierten Kühlung eigentlich unmöglich, weil die thermische Masse einfach zu groß ist. Die einzige Möglichkeit, die es da eigentlich gibt, ist ein nicht ausreichender Anpressdruck und somit kein richtiger Kontakt zwischen Cpu und Kühler. Sicher dass der Block richtig montiert ist?
Einen Radiator durch Lüfter durch zu montieren ist immer etwas schwieriger, aber dein Gehäuse ist da doch noch ganz gut dimensioniert, und sobald die ersten zwei Schrauben sitzen, ist der Rest ziemlich einfach. du hättest aber auch einfach die Lüfter durch den Radiator saugen lassen können, dabei verliert man keine Kühlleistung.
Dass du jetzt bessere Kühlleistung hast, liegt vermutlich daran, dass der Block jetzt besser auf der Cpu sitzt, da auf jeden Fall nochmal Montage prüfen.
Neue Lüfter werden vor allem die Lautstärke reduzieren, natürlich kann man dank höherer Maximaldrehzahl auch auf bessere Kühlleistung setzen, aber den Lärm wäre es meiner Meinung nach nicht wert, vor allem da die paar °C mit Sicherheit nichts beim Übertakten bringen, und die Cpu dadurch nicht viel kühler laufen wird, als sie es jetzt schon tut


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (3. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Empfehlungen*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Also dass die Cpu nach paar Sekunden sehr heiß ist, ist bei einer anständig dimensionierten Kühlung eigentlich unmöglich, weil die thermische Masse einfach zu groß ist. Die einzige Möglichkeit, die es da eigentlich gibt, ist ein nicht ausreichender Anpressdruck und somit kein richtiger Kontakt zwischen Cpu und Kühler. Sicher dass der Block richtig montiert ist?



Ja möglich, wenn ich mehr Zeit hab werde ich nochmal versuchen.




Sinusspass schrieb:


> Einen Radiator durch Lüfter durch zu montieren ist immer etwas schwieriger, aber dein Gehäuse ist da doch noch ganz gut dimensioniert, und sobald die ersten zwei Schrauben sitzen, ist der Rest ziemlich einfach. du hättest aber auch einfach die Lüfter durch den Radiator saugen lassen können, dabei verliert man keine Kühlleistung.



Das war richtig schwierig es so zu bauen. Ich hab sogar daran gedacht scheiß AIO wegzulassen und normale Luftkühler zu kaufen. Wenn ich normale Luftkühler einbaue dann hätte ich viel mehr Lüftungsmöglichkeiten. Aber ich hab wegen RAM Riegeln wenig Platz für normale Luftkühler. 

Lüfter durch den Radiator? Also ganz oben Radiator, unten Lüfter die nach innen pusten? Dann bekommt der Radiator doch kein gekühltes Luft oder irre ich mich?



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Neue Lüfter werden vor allem die Lautstärke reduzieren, natürlich kann man dank höherer Maximaldrehzahl auch auf bessere Kühlleistung setzen, aber den Lärm wäre es meiner Meinung nach nicht wert, vor allem da die paar °C mit Sicherheit nichts beim Übertakten bringen, und die Cpu dadurch nicht viel kühler laufen wird, als sie es jetzt schon tut



Also neue Lüfter kaufen ist sinnlos meinst du?


----------



## Sinusspass (3. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Empfehlungen*



Xtreme-Gamer schrieb:


> Lüfter durch den Radiator? Also ganz oben Radiator, unten Lüfter die nach innen pusten? Dann bekommt der Radiator doch kein gekühltes Luft oder irre ich mich?
> Also neue Lüfter kaufen ist sinnlos meinst du?



Natürlich kann man Lüfter durch den Radiator saugen lassen, das geht bei quasi allen Modellen genauso gut wie die normale Bauweise.
Neue Lüfter kaufen, um (deutlich) bessere Temperaturen zu erlangen ist sinnlos, hab ich aber schon ganz am Anfang geschrieben, weil man mit besseren Lüftern es nicht zwingend kühler, sondern vor allem leiser bekommt. Um wirklich bessere Temperaturen durch Lüfter zu bekommen, braucht man irgendwelche durchgeknallten Modelle mit 3000+Umdrehungen, und selbst das bringt im besten Fall etwa 5°C. 
ich hole jetzt etwas aus, aber um das vollständig begreiflich zu machen: Beim Kühlen geht es um den Wärmeübergang von den Transistoren der Cpu zur Raumluft, und da gibt es reichlich Wärmeübergänge. Zu allererst muss die Wärme von den Transistoren zur Oberfläche des Dies, also des eigentlichen Cpu-chips, von da aus über Wärmeleitpaste oder Lot in den Heatspreader und dann durch diesen durch. Bis dahin ist noch alles unter der Haube der Cpu passiert, da kann man selbst nichts machen, außer die Sache mit dem Köpfen bei manchen Intelcpus. Bei Ryzen bringt das allerdings nicht mehr als bestenfalls 2°C, ist also den Ärger nicht wert. Allein dadurch bekommt man unter Volllast bei ~150 Watt gerne 20°C rein, d.h.. wenn der Kühlerboden 20°C hätte, was unter Vollast nicht der Fall ist, hätte die Cpu schonmal 40°C. Dann hat man den Wärmeübergang vom Heatspreader zum Kühlerboden, durch die Wärmeleitpaste durch, das sind auch wieder 5-10°C, je nach Paste, und von da aus durch den Kühler ans Wasser, was wieder einige °C sind. Das Wasser, welches sich im Block dann entsprechend erwärmt hat, wird dann durch die Pumpe in den Radiator geleitet und dort gekühlt. Und genau hier setzt dann die Lüfterleistung erst an. Üblich wären bei einer 240er Aio unter Volllast etwa 10°C über der Temperatur der Luft, mit der gekühlt wird. Mit besseren Radiatorlüftern kann man also nur die Wassertemperatur senken, bzw. die Differenz zwischen Wasser- und Lufttemperatur, also die genannten 10°C. Auf 0 bekommt man diese natürlich nie, denn dann hätte man ja keinen Wärmestrom mehr, denn Wärme fließt von warm nach kalt, und umso höher der Unterschied, umso schneller. Jetzt hat man die Wärme aber erst an die Luft abgegeben, mit der man gekühlt hat, also entweder Luft aus dem Gehäuse, welche bereits durch andere Teile vorgewärmt wurde, oder aber Frischluft von außen, welche allerdings auch wieder aus dem Gehäuse raus, bzw. erstmal von außen zum Radiator muss. Und hier kommt die Gehäusebelüftung ins Spiel, denn dadurch stellt man eine möglichst gute Versorgung mit Frischluft bzw. Abfuhr von warmer Luft sicher. Dies klappt natürlich umso besser, je höher die Leistung der Gehäuselüfter und je niedriger der Widerstand für die Gehäuselüfter ist, sprich eine offene Front vereinfacht den Luftstrom deutlich gegenüber einer geschlossenen. Üblicherweise liegt die Gehäuseinnentemperatur bei anständiger Belüftung nur wenig über der Raumtemperatur. Und auf diese Weise solltest du dann etwa 60-70°C Cputemperatur unter Volllast haben, liege ich richtig? Jedenfalls, wie angemerkt, bringen bessere Lüfter nicht viel, da man damit nur Gehäuseinnentemperatur und Wassertemperatur verbessert, die ganzen Wärmeübergänge davor wird man nicht los, sprich selbst mit allen Verbesserungen und der Lautstärke eines Flugzeugs läuft die Cpu vielleicht 10°C kühler. 
Jetzt noch zum Thema Übertakten: Es ist völlig richtig, dass bei niedrigerer Temperatur Transistoren bei gleicher Spannung schneller schalten, sodass höhere Frequenzen möglich sind, nebenbei wird der Verbrauch reduziert. Dieser Effekt wird allerdings erst bei extremen Temperaturunterschieden deutlich, sprich 40°C und mehr, bei 10°C Gewinn würde ich es schon als Glück ansehen, wenn 25Mhz drin sind. Daher sind bessere Temperaturen, solange man noch nicht im kritischen Bereich von 85°C+ ist (da sollte man aufhören, es gibt noch ne warme Jahreszeit), kaum nötig. In diesen hohen Temperaturbereichen drosselt die Cpu zum Selbstschutz, sodass man wirklich Leistung verliert, darunter nicht, sodass die Temperatur effektiv egal ist. Üblicherweise sind 4100 Mhz aber nicht das Limit beim 2700x, der kann normalerweise noch etwas höher boosten, sieh dir dazu mal das Video an: YouTube  , die genannten Mechaniken sollten in etwa bei allen Boards funktionieren.


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (3. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Empfehlungen*

Hmmmm... Ich hab nur automatisch übertaktet und 4100 erreicht. CPU Core Voltage und andere Sachen habe ich gar nicht verändert. Vielleicht liegt es daran. Muss ich mal ausprobieren. 

Was Lüfter angeht hab ich verstanden. Dennoch möchte ich diese Schrott Lüfter rausschmeissen und vernünftige einbauen. Allein aus dem Grund weil vernünftige Lüfter bei gleiche Leistung viel weniger Geräusche machen und vom Mainboard geregelt werden. A12x25 auf jeden Fall für Radiator.

Ich danke dir für deine Mühe.

Ich melde mich wieder mit neue Lüfter und Ergebnisse.


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (4. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Empfehlungen*

Noch eine Frage: Vorne rechts sieht man ritzen. Ist das nicht genug um vordere 2 Lüfter mit frische Luft zu versorgen? Ich will ungerne Vordertür abmontieren oder immer offen lassen.


----------



## Sinusspass (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Empfehlungen*

Natürlich reichen diese Ritzen aus, sonst wäre das nicht bei so vielen Gehäusen auf dem Markt der Fall, aber den besten Airflow hat man mit ohne Front.


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (6. Februar 2019)

*AW: GehÃ¤uselÃ¼fter Empfehlungen*

Da bin ich wieder. 

Wie wäre es wenn man oben 2 x 120'er Lüfter die nach innen pustend, dann Radiator, und dann nochmal 2 x 120'er Lüfter die nach innen pustend einbaut? 

Würde dann wie im Bild aussehen.

Und oben das hier: Lian Li 7H-1A Einbaurahmen fuer Radiatoren/Luefter - sil… (natürlich mit Staubfilter) kaufen und irgendwie einbauen damit oben geschlossen ist?


----------



## Sinusspass (7. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Empfehlungen*

Natürlich geht das, wird umgangssprachlich Push-Pull genannt. Man sollte dabei aber darauf achten, dass die Lüfter dabei möglichst gleich schnell drehen, was bei gleichen Modellen ja normal ist, wenn man aber unterschiedliche Lüftermodelle verwendet, sollte man drauf achten.
Der Einbaurahmen ist so nicht nötig, man kann auch einfach normale Lüftergitter draufschrauben. Für besten Luftstrom muss das Case nun mal offen sein, je nachdem wie sich die Temperaturen entwickeln, kann man es aber auch ruhig zulassen.


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (7. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Empfehlungen*

Doch ich muss oben zumachen. Hab 2 Monster zu Hause, 

Aber komplett zu wird es ja nicht. Oben sind Gitter und ich denke diese Gitter reichen aus. Werde dann messen wie es wird.

Ich hab jetzt mit meine neue Lüfter minus 10 grad erreicht. Alle werden über Computer gesteuert und drehen sogar oft nicht weil Temperatur zu wenig ist. Mit ASUS Software kann man sogar bestimmen welche Lüfter wo eingebaut ist und auf welche Bauteil die Lüfter achten sollen. Man kann so einstellen, dass z.B vordere auf GPU Temperatur achtet, obere CPU Temperatur, hintere PCH Temperatur. Ist echt super. Habe alle auf CPU eingerichtet.


----------



## Sinusspass (7. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Empfehlungen*

Und was sind jetzt die Lasttemperaturen?


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (7. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Empfehlungen*

Last habe ich nicht gemessen. Werde aber noch tun. Was komisch ist, die Lüfter werden automatisch abgeschaltet. Ausser CPU Lüfter (2 Noctua’s) natürlich. Ganz obere Lüfter die an mein Radiator sitzen werden auch abgeschaltet. Hintere die nur rauspustet wird auch abgeschaltet. Ist das normal? 

Sobald aber gerendert wird dann laufen die wieder.


----------



## Sinusspass (7. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Empfehlungen*

Wenn du nicht selbst eine Lüfterkurve angelegt hast, oder aber in einer selbst angelegten die Lüfter zu sehr runtergeregelt werden, dann gehen die aus, das ist ganz normal. Die beiden Noctuas werden sich wahrscheinlich auch deaktivieren lassen.


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (7. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Empfehlungen*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht selbst eine Lüfterkurve angelegt hast, oder aber in einer selbst angelegten die Lüfter zu sehr runtergeregelt werden, dann gehen die aus, das ist ganz normal. Die beiden Noctuas werden sich wahrscheinlich auch deaktivieren lassen.



Nein die Noctuas werden nicht deaktiviert weil die als CPU Kühler erkannt werden. CPU Kühler darf nicht deaktiviert werden. Die anderen werden als Gehäuselüfter erkannt daher werden die deaktiviert wenn die nicht gebraucht werden.

Die oben ganz obere Lüfter werde ich auch so machen, dass die als CPU Kühler erkannt werden. Damit CPU besser gekühlt wird. Die restliche können gerne so bleiben.


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (18. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Empfehlungen*

Sooo ich habe jetzt mein Kühlung fertig gemacht.

Vorne: 2 Arctic 120 PWM PST die reinpusten.
Hinten: 1 Arctic 120 PWM PST die rauspustet.
Oben: 2 Noctua A12x25 die durch Radiator reinpusten ---> Radiator ---> dann noch 2 Noctua A12x25 die reinpusten. Also Push/Pull Betrieb.

Hier sind die Temperaturwerte unter Last. 

Besser geht mit AIO Wasserkühlung und normale Setup definitiv nicht. 

Ich werde aber nicht mehr als 4.1 Ghz übertakten. Ist auch unnötig.

Na was sagt ihr?


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (18. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Empfehlungen*

Und hier Benchmark Ergebnis.


----------



## Sinusspass (18. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Empfehlungen*

Sieht so gut aus wie erwartet.


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (19. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Empfehlungen*

Ich danke dir für deine Hilfe.


----------



## defender197899 (19. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Empfehlungen*

Warum lässt du den  2700X nicht mit XFR und PBO stock laufen da peakt dann ein Kern auch mal auf 4,35 GHz  ne gute Kühlung hast du ja.


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (19. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Empfehlungen*

Da peakt dann ein Kern auch mal auf höher takten das stimmt. Aber das macht das System wie er lustig ist und ist nicht konstant. Und ich habe gehört das macht er nur wenn man spielt. Ich spiele momentan kaum und nutze mein PC mehr für Videobearbeitung.

Aber gut, dass du das erwähnst. Das wollte ich eigentlich auch fragen. Wenn man manuell übertaktet hat, sollte man XFR deaktivieren? Ist momentan deaktiviert aber was passiert wenn ich XFR auch noch aktiviere? Oder ist es komplett sinnlos?


----------



## defender197899 (19. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Empfehlungen*

Alle 2000er X CPUs  lohnen sich nicht  auf nen festen Multi zu stellen   gerade wenn auch Programme oder Spiele  genutzt werden die  Singlethread leistung brauchen.


----------



## Sinusspass (19. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Empfehlungen*

Ich hab doch einige Posts früher ein Video verlinkt, wo oc mittels XFR gezeigt wurde.
Kurz zusammengefasst: Du gibst der Cpu ein paar Parameter vor und anhand denen wird sie so hoch takten wie es möglich bzw. nötig ist, egal was man jetzt macht. Kurz zusammengefasst, wenn man keine Limitierungen setzt, wird die Cpu sich sobald nötig völlig ans Limit takten.


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (19. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Empfehlungen*



defender197899 schrieb:


> Alle 2000er X CPUs  lohnen sich nicht  auf nen festen Multi zu stellen   gerade wenn auch Programme oder Spiele  genutzt werden die  Singlethread leistung brauchen.



Das ist es ja. Ich spiele kaum und meine Programme arbeiten nicht mit Singlethread.


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (19. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Empfehlungen*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Ich hab doch einige Posts früher ein Video verlinkt, wo oc mittels XFR gezeigt wurde.
> Kurz zusammengefasst: Du gibst der Cpu ein paar Parameter vor und anhand denen wird sie so hoch takten wie es möglich bzw. nötig ist, egal was man jetzt macht. Kurz zusammengefasst, wenn man keine Limitierungen setzt, wird die Cpu sich sobald nötig völlig ans Limit takten.



OK werde ich auf jeden Fall ausprobieren. Wenn ich XFR nutze, kann ich es mit Cinebench testen wie hoch er geht?


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (22. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Empfehlungen*

Sooo ich habe meine bisherige beste Einstellungen gefunden. Natürlich wieder manuell. 

Werde aber auf jeden Fall mehr experimentieren und versuchen noch besser zu machen.


----------

